
JDK8 not available from Oracle - chous
http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk8-downloads-2133151.html
======
chous
The Oracle site responds with a 503 when trying to download any JDK 8
artifact.

~~~
ciaranm
Yep - "Thank you for accessing the Oracle Software Delivery Cloud. Due to your
country location, we are unable to process your request."

------
hobozilla
Provisioning my development environment is going really well right now.

------
chous
It's working again.

